# Which clutch?



## tinery9

Trying to decide between these 3 clutches. Mostly planning to use for weddings/events/going out. Which do you think is the most versatile/timeless?


----------



## lill_canele

Probably the 2nd/middle one for me. It's a style that has been with the fashion house for quite some time and the simplicity of it makes it more versatile imo.

1st one already looks dated imo, and I feel that the top and bottom will sag in over time.
3rd/last one, I find would be minorly uncomfortable? The spikes on the handle and the spike lock looks like they could do some damage lol.


----------



## randr21

I like the first one bc it looks softest, and for me a softer clutch is more appealing than a harder, structured one like 2 or 3. 1 also has more of the bling, but studs are smaller than the others...more subtle. The second one seems to be better for business lunch or garden party, aka daytime clutch, and the third one is too structured for me, like a lunchbox, which I'm seeing a bit of a trend, but wouldn't go well with my evening party style. That's actually most important, which bag style goes best with your outfit/event wear vibe. All 3 are kind of distinct.


----------



## yourmelody

I like 3rd, 2 nd is too common


----------



## purselovah91

first one


----------



## E.patt

the last one


----------



## earthygirl

Ilike the first or second. 2nd is more versatile.


----------

